# Evolution E-Mail Client



## xedasx (Jul 11, 2014)

*H*i,

*I* installed from ports /usr/ports/mail/evolution
Evolution E-Mail Client 2.32.1.

*W*hen *I* start Evolution *I* see th_ese_ error messages:

```
(evolution:53843): evolution-shell-CRITICAL **: GParamSpec *shell_settings_pspec_for_key(const gchar *, const gchar *): assertion `schema_name != NULL' failed
(evolution:53843): e-utils-WARNING **: EShellSettings instances have no 'cal-timezone-string' property to bind to
(evolution:53843): GConf-CRITICAL **: const char *gconf_entry_get_schema_name(const GConfEntry *): assertion `entry != NULL' failed
(evolution:53843): evolution-shell-CRITICAL **: GParamSpec *shell_settings_pspec_for_key(const gchar *, const gchar *): assertion `schema_name != NULL' failed
(evolution:53843): e-utils-WARNING **: EShellSettings instances have no 'mail-side-bar-search' property to bind to
(evolution:53843): e-utils-WARNING **: EShellSettings instances have no 'mail-show-animated-images' property to bind to
(evolution:53843): e-utils-WARNING **: EShellSettings instances have no 'composer-inline-spelling' property to bind to
(evolution:53843): e-utils-WARNING **: EShellSettings instances have no 'composer-magic-links' property to bind to
(evolution:53843): e-utils-WARNING **: EShellSettings instances have no 'composer-magic-smileys' property to bind to
(evolution:53843): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: void g_object_get_property(GObject *, const gchar *, GValue *): object class `EShellSettings' has no property named `mail-empty-junk-on-exit'
(evolution:53843): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: void g_object_get_property(GObject *, const gchar *, GValue *): object class `EShellSettings' has no property named `mail-empty-trash-on-exit'
```
*T*he only one email client that supports Microsoft Exchange and *I* can*'*t use it 

btw. BTW, 2.3.1 is outdated, 3.12.2 is the current stable version.


----------



## xedasx (Jul 11, 2014)

*Evolution 3.12.2*

*H*i,

/usr/ports/mail/evolution

*W*e got: 2.3.1 is outdated, 3.12.2 is the current stable version.

https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/Evolution

*I*s it possible to update the port?


----------



## fonz (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: Evolution 3.12.2*



			
				xedasx said:
			
		

> *I*s it possible to update the port?


Probably. Ask the port maintainer or submit a PR. Submitting a PR with a patch (and starting the summary line with "[PATCH]") is probably the quickest way to get it done. Mind you, though, that most ports people are currently very busy with the conversion to staging, which has top priority.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 11, 2014)

I already looked up the port maintainer, which is gnome@. This may be a dead end for now.


----------



## talsamon (Jul 11, 2014)

I got these errors only on the first start. After creating a mail account the errors don't appear.


----------

